# [gelöst] Trotz "02locale" englische Programme

## solos

Hi,

ich habe nach der Anleitung unter http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml die Datei /etc/env.d/02locale mit folgenden Inhalt angelegt:

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> 
> 

 

Das hat bisher ganz gut geklappt, doch nach einem xinit-Update wird die Datei scheinbar nicht mehr beachtet und meine Programme sind in englisch. Nachdem ich die Werte händisch gesetzt habe gehts wieder, aber woran kann das liegen?

GrüßeLast edited by solos on Thu Feb 04, 2010 11:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

Blick in die Glaskugel: env-update nochmal aufgerufen?

 *Quote:*   

> (Für eine systemweite Standard-Locale:)
> 
> # env-update && source /etc/profile

 

~/.bashrc geprüft ob es nicht doch wieder überschrieben wird?

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl LINGUAS="de" in die make.conf noch eintragen?

Damit die Deutschen Lokalisierungs-Dateien auch installiert werden.

----------

## solos

 *Quote:*   

> Blick in die Glaskugel: env-update nochmal aufgerufen?

 

Habe danach den ganzen Rechner schon mehrmals neugestartet.

 *Quote:*   

> ~/.bashrc geprüft ob es nicht doch wieder überschrieben wird?

 

Steht nichts drin was das verursachen könnte.

 *Quote:*   

> Evtl LINGUAS="de" in die make.conf noch eintragen? 

 

Ist auch schon gesetzt.

Vorher hat auch alles einwandfrei geklappt. Was könnte xinit verändern noch so verändern? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Einstellungen zwar gesetzt werden, dann aber wieder überschrieben werden...

----------

## Josef.95

Wie würde denn die Ausgabe 

```
$ locale
```

 ausschauen?

(als User! )

----------

## solos

Da steht folgendes:

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

Wenn ich auf der Konsole export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" eingebe steht überall auch de_DE.UTF-8, wenn ich mich dann aus- und wieder einlogge steht wieder POSIX da. Fast so als würde das irgendein Programm verändern. Ich verwende Slim mit Fluxbox und setze jetzt immer in der .fluxbox/startup Datei ein export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8", aber gefallen tuts mir nicht. Das einzige was ich bisher geändert habe war ein Update von xinit, vorher lief das System monatelang wunderbar mit der systemweiten 02locale-Datei.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., das würde ja bedeuten das deine /etc/env.d/02locale einfach nicht berücksichtigt wird...

hm..., eine Tippfehler zb O wie Otto statt 0 wie Null kannst du auszuschließen?

Versuch es sonst mal mit

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

 und nach Änderungen wie schon empfohlen ein 

```
# env-update
```

Wenn das auch nichts ändert:

ist dein System ansonsten in einen gesunden aktuellen Zustand, 

sprich: 

```
emerge --sync

emerge -avuDN world

revdep-rebuild
```

 hast du durch?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallöle miteinander.

Was bisher auch noch unerwähnt blieb wäre:

wurde deine /etc/locale.gen konfiguriert, zB. so:

```
de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

 und anschließend generiert mit:

```
locale-gen
```

zuzüglich zu all den anderen wichtigen Empfehlungen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Genone

Ist das Problem nur unter X oder auch auf der Konsole?

----------

## solos

Hallo zusammen,

entschuldigt bitte meine lange Abwesenheit und späte Antwort, ich war kurzfristig offline.   :Confused: 

Dafür habe ich aber eine gute Nachricht: Das Problem ist beseitigt  :Wink: 

Das Problem war ein Vertipper in der Konfigurationsdatei von Slim (slim.conf). Fluxbox startete zwar ohne Fehlermeldung problemlos, aber direkt, ohne Beachtung von Einstellungen. Nach der Änderung auf login_cmd   exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session funktioniert wieder alles wunderbar.

Ich danke trotzdem für die hilfreichen Tipps!

Grüße

solos

----------

